# YARD MACHINE AC TO DC at stator



## richardwayne45 (12 mo ago)

I want to add led lights to my snowblower ( 31am63ef279), There are 2 wires at the stator labeled lights and warm hand grips. I know that I must wire a bridge to convert to dc, but, I only have that one wire for lights. Is the other wire to ground? I also have a kit for the switch etc. but I don't want to take a chance before I get to supplying the dc to that harness. Can someone help me out?
 Thanks......Rich.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Rich!
If you want full wave rectification, yes you need a bridge rectifier. It would be wired with the "AC" side of the bridge rectifier to the light wire and block ground. The other side will be DC, watch polarity going to the appliance (LED light).
You may be able to do half wave rectification by putting a diode in series with the light wire by itself. A lot of mowers use that technique for battery charging and other power requirements.
Good look! Post pictures and follow up.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

richardwayne45 said:


> I want to add led lights to my snowblower ( 31am63ef279), There are 2 wires at the stator labeled lights and warm hand grips. I know that I must wire a bridge to convert to dc, but, I only have that one wire for lights. Is the other wire to ground? I also have a kit for the switch etc. but I don't want to take a chance before I get to supplying the dc to that harness. Can someone help me out?
> Thanks......Rich.


Just did my Ariens Compact 60Watt, 5 Amp 12v Stator with SuperbrightLed's AC to DC 12V 3Amp converter. Left the heated grips on AC and changed Ariens Upgraded LED (runs on both AD/DC per Ariens) to DC plus added another LED to Auger Housing. Total draw is 2.74 Amp.


----------

